# Expecting Texel Litter by Thursday!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the sire... (the one on the right)









Here's the dam...









Mama was even wider this morning! Excited as this is my first texel litter.


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics! I luff texels!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She's getting wider! This is yesterday.










I predict Thursday!


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

yay! she's such a cute mouse! that means adorable bubs!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes. The babes will def be adorable!! Hoping for some black pieds with more white than mom.


----------



## Tora (Jan 2, 2014)

awh that would be cute!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't wait good luck


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She appears to be panting right now. Is that a sign of labor? My last doe hid herself throughout labor and I couldn't tell anything. Just came in and BAM there were 9 babies.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh and my other texel doe (Siamese) is also gaining weight, so I think there will be more babies by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sometimes they like collapse in a corner and pant several times in the last few days of pregnancy


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She seems better now. With all the fluff any movement looks significant. I actually think she's itchy. I know texels can be itchy and mind have always cleaned themselves extra, but I think it's getting worse with pregnancy.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh I see it happens I have seen contractions a few days before even giving birth and its not just the baby moving she has contractions I can tell


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She had them early this am, I think. We found a half eaten one this morning.  So I guess I won't check on them. Don't want her to munch anymore of them. I can still hear a few squeaks, so I am hoping the rest are still in one piece. haha! Bad joke. Anyways, I will try to peek at them day after tomorrow and get some pictures.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I hope they are still ok! I always hae REALLY TAME females as I always hold them so they love me looking at the litter im like a god and they are proud to show the babies to me


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My standard line is very friendly, but these texels are pretty jumpy. I am hanging on to them because their coats are awesome!! Hoping to improve their disposition by selecting the friendliest, calmest for a few generations. I really like the challenge more than the known. Plus they're cute as can be!! That really helps.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like possibly at least 1 tri, maybe even 2!!


----------



## Twotales (Jan 28, 2014)

They are so cute!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's some of our favorites all furred up.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

These guys look great!


----------

